
Canada to become first G7 nation to legalize marijuana - kevindeasis
http://news.yahoo.com/canada-become-first-g7-nation-legalize-marijuana-government-204501904.html
======
an_ko
The source [http://www.afp.com/en/news/canadas-new-liberal-government-
se...](http://www.afp.com/en/news/canadas-new-liberal-government-sets-
legislative-agenda) has more than 2 paragraphs, is less click-baity, and has
less obnoxious ads.

------
chimeracoder
This is a bit of a premature headline.

As far as the article says, nothing has actually been effected yet; this is
just the PM confirming his intention to legalize marijuana.

~~~
gotchange
If his party holds the majority in the Parliament and they're all on the same
page regarding this issue, I say it's already in the bag and it's just a
matter of a few formalities.

~~~
doublerebel
I know some people already going into business on the assumption that it will
pass. I wouldn't be surprised. Canada could use the income.

